# Barking Reptile Fair...



## SaichyBoy (Mar 13, 2008)

Has anyone ever been to the Barking Reptile Fair... I have never been to a fair before so want to know a bit about it... Do they sell most species of snakes or just the really popular ones?... What sort of prices are there?... 


Thanks...


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Varies wildy as to who's at the tables tbh. Mainly popular types of snakes and their morphs, corns/royals/boas/kings/hognose etc. The occasional oddity, I have seen boiga and racers at shows (though only the odd one). Prices are generally at breeders prices so a good deal to be had IMO. Worth a nose if nothing else.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It is technically a breeders meeting, not a show... so you're not going to see tons of rare and unusual stuff. You're going to see the majority of animals being the things that are popular, easily available, and/or easily bred. The restrictions on traders mean that the very large breeders, and shops (who are not necessarily mutually exclusive), are often disqualified from a table... because the UK shows are very small in comparison to the EU shows, some of the big money breeders may also not consider it worth their time to spend the day out..... but it's definitely still a good day out and you should see more available than in most shops, at certainly competitive breeder prices 

So saying people do sell surplus and it's entirely possible that some rare/unusual/exciting things will crop up.

It's only a few quid to get in so worth a nosey if it's not too far to travel, you never know if something will catch your eye.


----------



## Herpinfested (Apr 24, 2007)

hey a friend told me i might have to be a member of the organisation that runs this show this year to get entry, there any truth behind that?

Oh and do we know the date yet?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Herpinfested said:


> hey a friend told me i might have to be a member of the organisation that runs this show this year to get entry, there any truth behind that?
> 
> Oh and do we know the date yet?


 
no its open to the public, 

and 5th july, (saturday)


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

*Urgent*

It has reached my ears that some cheques and booking forms have gone missing thanks to the post office. If anyone has sent one and has not had confirmation please e-mail me urgently!
[email protected]


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

I went to one in Stockport years ago ...had a good range of reptiles. Havnt been to one since & Barking is a long way for me , hope you enjoy it


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Anyone have dates for Basildon please
Thanks
Dawn


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

The barking show last year was extremely busy.You could hardly move for hours and there was a fairly good ramge of reptiles there as well.Mainly royals corns and leopard geckos but there were also a fair few tarantulas and scorps etc and other bits and pieces.I would say if you are localish or dont mind the travel time then it is well worth a visit


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I enjoyed it last year. Looking forward to it this year, Even if it is on my dads birthday! Roll on the show! lol.

Hope you all manage to come to the 'meet' after the show! Basically some pub somewhere with a garden so we can eat, drink and talk to eachother! Last year it was in Hornchurch (a little way from Barking) Hopefully this year we can make it closer to the show!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Trice said:


> I enjoyed it last year. Looking forward to it this year, Even if it is on my dads birthday! Roll on the show! lol.
> 
> Hope you all manage to come to the 'meet' after the show! Basically some pub somewhere with a garden so we can eat, drink and talk to eachother! Last year it was in Hornchurch (a little way from Barking) Hopefully this year we can make it closer to the show!


dude, we been going there for 3 years lol..you cant change it now


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> dude, we been going there for 3 years lol..you cant change it now


I'm hoping to go to the pub after, all depends on whether i got the kids or not.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

ill defo be in the pub after this year! HA !!!!!!!!


I have to promise myself only to come away with a anery stripe corn


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Paul Chase said:


> I'm hoping to go to the pub after, all depends on whether i got the kids or not.


take them mate, everyone else is.. we're all in the garden, so no problems


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I might actually say hi to some of the RFUK traders this year!:lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> take them mate, everyone else is.. we're all in the garden, so no problems


Unless its raining! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Unless its raining! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i'll be here either way dude


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

im defo gona b there this year!!! and meeting at the pub after sounds pukka, count me in!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

How can anyone want to meet RFUKers at the show.Most of them are mad.If they are not mad then they are ginger and bald(what a combination)Only joking Nige you know i like ya mate.

Will be at the show but not at the pub as it is an hour or so drive for me and i cant go to the pub without having a few beers and i wont drink and drive.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

so "treat" the mrs to a night in a hotel!!!!!!!!!!



Boas n Burms said:


> How can anyone want to meet RFUKers at the show.Most of them are mad.If they are not mad then they are ginger and bald(what a combination)Only joking Nige you know i like ya mate.
> 
> Will be at the show but not at the pub as it is an hour or so drive for me and i cant go to the pub without having a few beers and i wont drink and drive.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I probably won't be at the pub due to the long drive back but make sure you say hi if you spot me at the show (i'm pretty hard to miss... :whistling2


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

Ath i bet i miss you i did last year and it was only when Nige pointed you out to me that i knew it was you.It was the same with wohic as well.

Pixie do you think i am made of money or something.Im now married and dont do dirty weekends lmao


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Boas n Burms said:


> Ath i bet i miss you i did last year and it was only when Nige pointed you out to me that i knew it was you.It was the same with wohic as well.
> 
> Pixie do you think i am made of money or something.Im now married and dont do dirty weekends lmao


lol, yeah watch pixie dude.. shes a man eater muhahahaha lol

yeh, i'm on the 1st floor this time.. so maybe a wont have a crowd lol..
shame really, i hate being upstairs and have so much stuff and family to drag up there. guess i should have asked sooner, wont make any difference, i never sell anything anyway lol


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, yeah watch pixie dude.. shes a man eater muhahahaha lol
> 
> yeh, i'm on the 1st floor this time.. so maybe a wont have a crowd lol..
> shame really, i hate being upstairs and have so much stuff and family to drag up there. guess i should have asked sooner, wont make any difference, i never sell anything anyway lol


I'll probably buy something from you .. I always walk away with more corns :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Athravan said:


> I'll probably buy something from you .. I always walk away with more corns :lol2:


well i think the bulk of of my corns wont be ready for a long time. i have had a couple of clutches in the last few days,so they wont be ready for 3 months or more.
i may have the odd snake of interest for you lol, you never know.
will you be taking much to sell? or you just buying/looking?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> well i think the bulk of of my corns wont be ready for a long time. i have had a couple of clutches in the last few days,so they wont be ready for 3 months or more.
> i may have the odd snake of interest for you lol, you never know.
> will you be taking much to sell? or you just buying/looking?


I'd have loads to sell but I'm not allowed tables at shows any more as I own a shop and the law isn't entirely clear on whether own bred livestock can still be considered seperate to business livestock.... so to play it safe anyone with a PSL is usually not allowed to trade. So i'll just be mooching around and buying  I usually deliver a few things en route so it's not too bad.


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

Hornchurch! There are plenty of pubs with eating facilities in and around Barking, or was parking a problem, just wondered if you know which pub it is going to be this year.

And will everyone be invited to it this year?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ah i see,m i forgot that christy.

yes, same pub in hornchurch, the harvester.
everyone will be welcome, its a pub lol


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> ah i see,m i forgot that christy.
> 
> yes, same pub in hornchurch, the harvester.
> everyone will be welcome, its a pub lol


 
the harvester just up from jungle phase? abbs cross lane harvester? 


i might be able to make it, prob go home and drop all my stuff of first if i do though,


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats the one, abs cross..
yeah, there were about 50 of us last year, it gets bigger each year.
might not be a bad idea if i ring the pub this year and warn them


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> thats the one, abs cross..
> yeah, there were about 50 of us last year, it gets bigger each year.
> might not be a bad idea if i ring the pub this year and warn them


 
yea lol, well i'll try and make it, i'm really close anyway so should do lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

be rude not to lol


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> be rude not to lol


 
lol, well if a few people i know are going i'll probably go lol,


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

there deffo will be mate. 1st year there was 10, then 25/26 then almost 50 last year.. so dont worry, there will be quite a few people there


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> there deffo will be mate. 1st year there was 10, then 25/26 then almost 50 last year.. so dont worry, there will be quite a few people there


 
then i'll see you there lol, 

i'll probably see you at the show, i'm upstairs : victory:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

NBLADE said:


> then i'll see you there lol,
> 
> i'll probably see you at the show, i'm upstairs : victory:


worst luck mate, so am i lol


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> worst luck mate, so am i lol


 
i don't mind too much lol, although i only have one table, and have someone coming to help me carry the stuff up lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

NBLADE said:


> i don't mind too much lol, although i only have one table, and have someone coming to help me carry the stuff up lol


i always go for two, but thats so i have room.. i wont actually have much to put on them lol


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'll be there for the show and pub :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Mark75 said:


> I'll be there for the show and pub :2thumb:


and i'll make sure any snakes sold have holes in the tubs


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> i always go for two, but thats so i have room.. i wont actually have much to put on them lol


 
lol, well i might end up next to you lol, 
i think a bit closer to the time someone should start a picture thread so every one knows what people look like lol


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

Nige i may be there early with G-G again so if i am (which i can let you know before hand i can give you and the misses a hand carrying stuff up and down the stairs.Will have to pop by all the stalls and say hi to everyone this year.

Last year i got stuck on G-G's stall then spoke to Nige for a while(even if he didnt sell my caramels) and then spent a few hours outside playing with Nerys' snuff


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> lol, well i might end up next to you lol,
> i think a bit closer to the time someone should start a picture thread so every one knows what people look like lol


I'll point Nige the big gay ginger bear to you : victory:


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

Trice said:


> I'll point Nige the big gay ginger bear to you : victory:


Trice you would only know he is ginger if he didnt shave though :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

*Barking reptile fair*

Don't forget people the hall does have a lift - OK it's a small one but it'll do boxes of stuff and a human


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Trice said:


> I'll point Nige the big gay ginger bear to you : victory:


 
who sais i'm seeing you there :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

so are you giving me a lift up to the harvester afterwards :lol2:


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

i'll be there.. getting the wife to drive too so i can have a drink or six :2thumb:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> who sais i'm seeing you there :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> so are you giving me a lift up to the harvester afterwards :lol2:


If you want mate.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Boas n Burms said:


> Trice you would only know he is ginger if he didnt shave though :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


His beard!

And those ginger freckles!


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

... I'm very upset that I can't go.


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

This actually sounds pretty good!! lol. Might have to make a trip down here! Nige and Nblade - what you hope to have for sale?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

il be there


----------



## Razzler79 (May 1, 2008)

Hi guys, could anyone let me have the address for the barking show?
thanks.


----------



## Razzler79 (May 1, 2008)

it's ok i found it:blush:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Shadow_Eyed said:


> This actually sounds pretty good!! lol. Might have to make a trip down here! Nige and Nblade - what you hope to have for sale?


i'll have whatever is left from my current list, and maybe one or two more that i choose to add when my plans change. other than that, the only ones i will have of this years ready will be the amels het snows. rest will be a lot after.
but there will be lots of others mate there


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I will be there...... as usual with no intention of buying anything :whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

wohic said:


> I will be there...... as usual with no intention of buying anything :whistling2:


lol, well dont clog up my stall then hehe.
mind u, i'm upstairs this time so a few people might miss me, been downstairs every othe time


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

wohic said:


> I will be there...... as usual with no intention of buying anything :whistling2:


You always buy loads though 



cornmorphs said:


> lol, well dont clog up my stall then hehe.
> mind u, i'm upstairs this time so a few people might miss me, been downstairs every othe time


Nigel got downgraded to upstairs?:lol2:


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

I'll be there - woooooo

Hopefully with royals for sale.

Rach


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

wohic said:


> I will be there...... as usual with no intention of buying anything :whistling2:


ooo you can bring me a vitikin up then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Yus,

We are there with table downstairs I believe!

Will not be much in the way of 2008 hatchlings as most pairings, thus eggs, were completed later in the year.

May have some 'hold back' beauties from 2007........still thinking on that one.

Guess I will have to bring something.:whistling2:

Lex


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

*Barking Reptile Fair*

Lex, please say you'll bring a charcoal corn!


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

I will be there on the quest of a royal or 2 or 3 or however many i'm allowed lol I will walk away with at least one royal tho lol


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

declanjr said:


> I will be there on the quest of a royal or 2 or 3 or however many i'm allowed lol I will walk away with at least one royal tho lol


 
i will have royals for sale :whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

NBLADE said:


> i will have royals for sale :whistling2:


what will you have mate?


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

NBLADE said:


> i will have royals for sale :whistling2:


mate I am intending on seeing you lol give me a little map of where you are or put a declanjr over here sign up


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> what will you have mate?


 
just normals, but theres some really nice looking ones, and a lot have clear bellys etc,


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

declanjr said:


> mate I am intending on seeing you lol give me a little map of where you are or put a declanjr over here sign up


 
lol, i don't know where i am yet, all i know is i'm upstairs lol


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

NBLADE said:


> lol, i don't know where i am yet, all i know is i'm upstairs lol


probably best you just put the declanjr i'm over here flag up then lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

NBLADE said:


> just normals, but theres some really nice looking ones, and a lot have clear bellys etc,


cool, well i'll try to not see you until you are sold out lol


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> cool, well i'll try to not see you until you are sold out lol


 
well i've got 17 i think will be there lol, so should have enough to last the day lol


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

I will be there! looking forward to it! making OH drive and will have just started work so maybe have moneys to purchase one or two or ten snakes!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> well i've got 17 i think will be there lol, so should have enough to last the day lol


By the time i've managed to sneak away a few. You'll only have 10 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

oooh im going down to the show with pixie bex and hippydan lol


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Trice said:


> By the time i've managed to sneak away a few. You'll only have 10 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i think i'd notice 7 missing lol, 1 or 2 maybe but 7 lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> i think i'd notice 7 missing lol, 1 or 2 maybe but 7 lol


So.. I Can sneak away 1 or 2 then. sweet.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Trice said:


> So.. I Can sneak away 1 or 2 then. sweet.


 
you can sneak away with a pair, and i'll sneak away with youre cash, 
fair deal lol


----------



## Shiori (Nov 20, 2007)

I shall be going again this year, after all i got my Royal and our Bosc there last year.  
Though i have to be careful now, they were my first two reps and now i have the bug. I shouldnt really be getting anything more... 
















Anybody taking carpet pythons or dumerils boas??? :whistling2:


----------



## Shiori (Nov 20, 2007)

Thinking about it i may have even bought them off of one of you guys!!!. I dont know what most peeps on here look like but Loki the royal came from a very nice girl with brown hair and a boa wrapped round her arm and whiro the Bosc was from a couple with a RUB full of baby Boscs, i dont think there was more than one stand with a large number of them.


----------

